# Dick Lovgren (Meshuggah) Custom Warwicks



## vampiregenocide (Aug 28, 2011)

Was just looking through the Wawick Custom shop gallery and noticed a couple of new Dolphins. Looked down at the name of the customer and saw they belong to none other than Meshuggah bassist Dick Lovgren.  Here are pics and specs from the site.





Dolphin Pro I #465

Construction: Neck-through 
Matched Headstock: Yes French Ash 
Machineheads: Warwick 
Nuts: Just A Nut III Brass 
Scale Length: 34" 
Frets: 26 jumbo 
Fingerboard Wood: Wenge 
Fingerboard Inlays: Block, Mother of Pearl 
Neck Wood: Purple Heart 
Fingerboard Radius: 47" 
Body Wood: French Ash 
Finish: Nirvana Black Sandblasted Top, side and back 
Pickups: 2 Bartolini passive soapbar 
Electronics: Active Bartolini 2-band 
Control Knobs: Standard 
Bridge System: Warwick 2-piece bridge 
Strap Locks: Warwick security locks 
Hardware colour: Black 
Weight: 4,8 kg 
Special Features:	
Matched Headstock and laquering
Alternate inlays and name plate 24th fret
Alternate Body and neck wood
Alternate PU and electronics
Alternate Hardware color
Alternate 20 mm string spacing and alternate wiring
Satin finish neck


























Dolphin Pro I #466

Construction: Neck-through 
Matched Headstock: Yes 3A Quilted Maple 
Machineheads: Warwick 
Nuts: Just A Nut III Brass 
Scale Length: 34" 
Frets: 26 jumbo 
Fingerboard Wood: Wenge 
Fingerboard Inlays: Block, Mother of Pearl 
Neck Wood: Flamed Maple 
Fingerboard Radius: 47" 
Body Wood: AAA Quilted Maple / Swamp Ash 
Finish: Nirvana Black oil finish 
Pickups: 2 Bartolini passive soapbar 
Electronics: Active Bartolini 2-band 
Control Knobs: Standard 
Bridge System: Warwick 2-piece bridge 
Strap Locks: Warwick security locks 
Hardware colour: Black 
Weight: 4,0 kg 
Special Features:	
Matched Headstock and laquering
Alternate inlays and name plate 24th fret
Alternate Body and neck wood
Alternate PU and electronics
Alternate Hardware color
Alternate 20 mm string spacing and alternate wiring























I particularly like the first one.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 28, 2011)

Never been a huge Warwick fan, but these are freaking nice. I need to look into them more. 

And on the first one: dat neck


----------



## isispelican (Aug 28, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## exordium (Aug 29, 2011)

Sick! The first one ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 29, 2011)

Warwick makes some beautiful instruments. I really wish I could get into them though.


----------



## exordium (Aug 29, 2011)

Now I really need to see Meshuggah live again, just remembering how their guitars sounded makes me all .


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh sweet Jesus those are nice.


----------



## DLG (Aug 29, 2011)

damn, son


----------



## AySay (Aug 29, 2011)

WTFDATPURPLEHEARTNECKOMG


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 29, 2011)

If the Back was more Rounded, 

I'd die of an orgasm.


----------



## RobZero (Aug 29, 2011)

47'' radius 

dat purpleheart....


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 29, 2011)

BOTH ARE FAP WORTHY


----------



## evilmnky204 (Aug 29, 2011)

RobZero said:


> 47'' radius
> 
> dat purpleheart....



I was actually thinking about that, if that's even noticeable.. 

But the purpleheart on the first one is absolutely fantastic. Fucking amazing looking.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Sexy.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 29, 2011)

I think all the Dolphins on Warwick's website are kind of ugly, but I would be all up on either of these.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 29, 2011)

The purple heart neck has got to weigh 3000 pounds.


----------



## yingmin (Aug 29, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The purple heart neck has got to weigh 3000 pounds.



Somewhere in the neighborhood of 800 grams more than the maple neck, according to the specs.


----------



## Rasmushemse (Aug 30, 2011)

That is PHAT! :-D


----------



## Dayn (Aug 30, 2011)

If anything, I'm most interested in the 26 frets...


----------



## sol niger 333 (Aug 30, 2011)

WHY THEY SLICE THE BUM OFF MR PURPLEHEART??? gas breaker


----------



## ericsleepless (Aug 30, 2011)

Amazing...


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 8, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Warwick makes some beautiful instruments. I really wish I could get into them though.



+1


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Sep 9, 2011)

What tuning does he use?


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 9, 2011)

Tarantino_Jr said:


> What tuning does he use?


Dropped A#, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ntbillie (Sep 9, 2011)

The Bartolini pickups sound amazing. For me,they're the best sounding bass pickups. I could easily replicate the famous Justin Chancellor tone. I used a friend's Ibanez with Bartolini to record synth-like sounds to a soundtrack.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 9, 2011)

MY god. The second one looks AMAZING. The body of the first with the neck setup of the 2nd would be perfect!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Sep 9, 2011)

shitsøn;2654266 said:


> Dropped A#, as far as I'm concerned.


I thought so too... But if he does play with drop A#, it must be very uncomfortable to play all the stuff until Nothing (The guitarists use half step down form standart 7 string). I thought that maybe he tunes the bass to F-Bb-Eb-Ab-Db but is is also wierd.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 9, 2011)

Tarantino_Jr said:


> I thought so too... But if he does play with drop A#, it must be very uncomfortable to play all the stuff until Nothing (The guitarists use half step down form standart 7 string). I thought that maybe he tunes the bass to F-Bb-Eb-Ab-Db but is is also wierd.



He does tune drop Bb/A#. They only play a handful of songs from the pre-8 string days so I doubt it was too hard for him just to shift things about.


----------



## Psycroptica (Sep 9, 2011)

That purpleheart is so incredibly gorgeous with the black. Yum.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Sep 9, 2011)

Colors/wood selections = yum
But in all my years of being a complete and total asshole, as well as a bass player, I cannot get into Warwick basses. For me, they've always been uncomfortable, and the fact that I find them fugly as all Hell absolutely does not help.

Then again, if you gave me a Warwick that I found comfortable, I'd be happier than ever(maybe). But otherwise I'd probably sell it for 2 or 3 basses I find comfortable.

But yeah... DAT PURPLEHEART


----------



## groovemasta (Sep 10, 2011)

The real question is why 26 frets for the bassist of meshuggah


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 10, 2011)

Only 34" scale for low Bb? What a noob.


----------



## thefool (Sep 10, 2011)

the purple heart neck is a little much but man that flamed maple neck one is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2011)

groovemasta said:


> The real question is why 26 frets for the bassist of meshuggah



A lot of Warwick basses have 26 frets standard.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 10, 2011)

shitsøn;2654266 said:


> Dropped A#, as far as I'm concerned.




exactly Drop A# i think.maybe, is something like A# F A# and so on.


----------



## TimSE (Sep 10, 2011)

... That shape is horrific


----------



## groovemasta (Sep 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> A lot of Warwick basses have 26 frets standard.



Oh haha, i didn't know


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 12, 2011)

i dunno how these respond, but if a bass doesn't sound good acousticly i generally wouldn't play one, and warwicks have this woody thudd sound to them played acousticly, i like to get a good twang going


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 13, 2011)

i really love the body, but i really don't care for the headstock. Warwick has terrible headstocks.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Sep 13, 2011)

That Purple Heart neck is pure fucking win.



MF_Kitten said:


> i really love the body, but i really don't care for the headstock.



Really? I love that shit.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Sep 15, 2011)

Can someone explain what is the meaning of this?
"Alternate 20 mm string spacing and alternate wiring"

And btw





Fuck yeah.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 15, 2011)

Tarantino_Jr said:


> Can someone explain what is the meaning of this?
> "Alternate 20 mm string spacing and alternate wiring"


 
The string spacing is refering to the distance between the strings, at the bridge. Sounds like he got something different than the "standard" which is likely something closer to 18mm. 

As for "alternate wiring" he got pickups, preamp, and control layout different than that found on the stock Dolphin bass. Which are MEC for pickups and preamp.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 15, 2011)

"Standard" string spacing for a 5-string bass is about 17.5mm, but can be anywhere between 16mm and 19mm (I don't know what the default spacing is on a Dolphin Pro I). So 20mm is pretty wide.

I like the purpleheart, and the exaggerated grain of that ash. I don't like the flattish radius though, and I really don't like the Dolphin shape. I am a big fan of Mr. Lovgren though.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Sep 15, 2011)

first one would have been sweeter if that was actually purpleheart


----------



## Progmaster X (Sep 16, 2011)

Those are absolutely Badass!


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Sep 17, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The string spacing is refering to the distance between the strings, at the bridge. Sounds like he got something different than the "standard" which is likely something closer to 18mm.
> 
> As for "alternate wiring" he got pickups, preamp, and control layout different than that found on the stock Dolphin bass. Which are MEC for pickups and preamp.





HaMMerHeD said:


> "Standard" string spacing for a 5-string bass is about 17.5mm, but can be anywhere between 16mm and 19mm (I don't know what the default spacing is on a Dolphin Pro I). So 20mm is pretty wide.
> 
> I like the purpleheart, and the exaggerated grain of that ash. I don't like the flattish radius though, and I really don't like the Dolphin shape. I am a big fan of Mr. Lovgren though.



Yeah thought that it is something like this but thanks anyway.


----------

